

Ask HN: Looking for beta testers for Cupcake, a color code editor for mac - halffullheart

This is my first Mac app as an indie developer. I have a small network and I need help finding beta testers.<p>http://colorcupcake.com<p>Who might find this useful:<p>- Designers who write code (HTML, CSS, and Cocoa)<p>- Developers who work with colors<p>Features:<p>- Works practically anywhere you can select text (Use your favorite editor).<p>- Very fast workflow for manipulating color codes. Much simpler than switching between your editor and Photoshop, using copy and paste, or writing down color codes.<p>- Save your favorite colors, e.g. “website link color.”<p>- Keeps a history of your recently used colors.<p>- Quick Adjust picker for making small changes to saturation and brightness using only the keyboard.<p>- Supports common color code formats used in web design and Cocoa (Hex, CSS RGB, CSS HSL, NSColor, UIColor, and CGColor).
======
vinnybhaskar
Looks cool. It would be helpful for those not using Panic Coda. Coda has an
in-built support for a similar functionality.

------
DebasishPanda
Looks useful, signed up. [also finally signed up here at HN :)]

